
Ask HN: Which business commentators do you read weekly? - ekpyrotic
Over the last few years, I have seen a trend of journalists and analysts moving away from the big newspaper brands to set up their own publications and newsletters.<p>In the tech space, Ben Thompson at Stratechery is a classic example.<p>But there are others, like Dan Frommer at The New Consumer.<p>Do you regularly read any one-person publications or the blogs (or newsletters) of individual analysts who illuminate a specific sector on a regular basis?
======
kevsim
I read Benedict Evans' newsletter every week [0]. He worked previously at a16z
and gives an overview of big trends in the tech industry each week. While I
get my fill of low level technical news here at HN, Benedict's newsletter
gives a good overview of macro trends in the industry and his essays are good
as well.

0: [https://www.ben-evans.com/](https://www.ben-evans.com/)

